# COVID-19 information for rideshare drivers etc.



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Government Department of Health:

Coronavirus (COVID-19) information for drivers and passengers using public transport

An information sheet for drivers and passengers using public transport (taxis, ride-hail services, trains, buses, trams etc) about coronavirus (COVID-19).

https://www.health.gov.au/sites/def...s-and-passengers-using-public-transport_0.pdf
The most relevant information for drivers in the fact sheet is:

Advice to drivers of public transport

Drivers of public transport, including taxis, ride-hail services, trains, buses and trams, are advised that:

• You do not need to wear a mask if you are healthy;

• Any passenger with a suspected case of coronavirus, or who has travelled through mainland China in the last 14 days, has been advised to wear a surgical mask to prevent spreading the virus;

• Once passengers have disembarked and the journey is complete, you are not required to take any further measures;

• However, you should employ standard cleaning practices at the end of each shift, as part of good hygiene practice.

• In the event of a passenger spreading droplets (such as sneezing, coughing or vomiting), clean surfaces with appropriate disinfectant wipes so that the potential spread of infection can be minimised.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Email received from Ola on Wednesday 4 March 2020 at 4.12 pm:


Hi Jack,As coronavirus (COVID-19) continues to spread across the globe, the health and safety of you, our drivers, and your families is our top priority.While the cities that we operate in have currently seen a limited impact of the virus, the Department of Health has issued advice to drivers of public transport, including ride-share services on hygiene practices and precautions. To view their advice and information, click here.While it is important for the public to heed the advice of the Department of Health, please remember that it is unlawful to act in any way that is discriminatory in nature. We recommend that you take the time to familiarise yourself with our Anti-discrimination PolicyThanks,Team Ola


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Coronavirus Health Information Line

Call this line if you are seeking information on novel coronavirus. The line operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

1800 020 080

(https://www.health.gov.au/health-topics/novel-coronavirus-2019-ncov)


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

We'll know when things are getting bad in Oz when scomo ****s off to Hawaii 👍


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lyft has provided the following information to drivers in the United States, which I consider to be the best I've seen from a rideshare company:

Lyft's latest info on Coronavirus

We want to make sure Lyft drivers and riders know the best ways to protect themselves and others when sharing the ride. Based on guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), we recommend taking the following precautions.

Take care of yourself

Wash your hands often. And when you can't get to a sink, hand sanitizer is your next best option.

Keep your car clean

If you're a driver, disinfect your car frequently.

If you're a rider, help keep your driver's car clean.

Stay informed

The CDC (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/about/prevention-treatment.html ) and the World Health Organization (WHO) (https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public) are continually updating their sites with the latest information.

Staying informed icon

Get the latest info from authorities

The CDC and WHO are continually updating their sites with the latest information about travel warnings, new outbreaks, and disease developments.

Staying healthy

Follow these tips from the CDC to keep yourself healthy

Wash your hands often with soap and water for at least 20 seconds - especially after using the restroom, blowing your nose, or coughing.

When you're not near a sink, use a hand sanitizer with at least 60% alcohol content.

Avoid close contact with others who are sick.

Cover your nose and mouth with a tissue if you have to cough or sneeze, and wash or sanitize your hands as soon as you can. No tissue? Please cover your mouth (elbows are best).

Quickly dispose of any used tissues.

Frequently disinfect surfaces that get touched often, like car doors and seat belts. The CDC recommends disinfectant wipes and sprays.

Call a healthcare professional if you develop a fever and symptoms of respiratory illness (such as cough); have been in close contact with a person known to have COVID-19; or live in or have recently traveled to an area with ongoing spread.

Visit the CDC website for more information.

No discrimination

We don't tolerate discrimination of any kind
Lyft has a long-standing commitment to maintaining an inclusive and welcoming community, and discrimination against riders or drivers can lead to deactivation.

(https://www.lyft.com/safety/coronavirus)


----------



## ANTe (Aug 22, 2019)

I got these messages regarding the corona virus from both Uber and Ola.
However there's been nothing from DiDi and Bolt.
No idea about GoCatch as I never registered to drive with them.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

'Reminder' information about COVID-19 received from Uber as an in-app message on Monday 9 March 2020 at 10.46 am:

Given ongoing global concern regarding coronavirus (COVID-19), we'd like to remind everyone to take the recommended steps to stay safe and healthy.

We are working closely with public health authorities to pass along the most up-to-date guidance on how to protect yourself and others. We encourage you to follow this guidance, such as:

If you feel sick, stay home. If you have mild illness, respiratory symptoms, or have a fever (38 C/100.4 F or above), stay home and away from others. If your symptoms get worse, call your doctor.

Wash your hands frequently. Wash your hands with liquid soap and water for at least 20 seconds, or use an alcohol-based hand sanitiser with at least 60% alcohol to disinfect your hands.

Avoid touching your eyes, nose and mouth with unwashed hands.

Cover your cough or sneeze with a tissue, throw the tissue in the bin, and wash your hands. If you don't have a tissue within easy reach, cough or sneeze into your elbow.

Clean and disinfect frequently touched surfaces in your vehicle.

As has always been the case, if you feel uncomfortable picking up a passenger for safety reasons, you can choose not to accept or cancel the trip. However, it is absolutely against Uber's Community Guidelines to discriminate against anyone based on their race or national origin.

Community Guidelines ❯ https://www.uber.com/legal/en/document/?country=australia&lang=en&name=general-community-guidelines.

For more information, please refer to the Department of Health website.
Department of Health ❯ https://www.health.gov.au/health-topics/novel-coronavirus-2019-ncov

We will continue to monitor developments closely and will keep you updated.


New post:

World Today on ABC Radio National has just reported that Uber Australia will pay drivers for up to 2 weeks if they have to quarantine themselves because of Covid-19.

No more information available at this stage.


----------

